# DDNS - Welcher Anbieter mit Apple TimeCapsule?



## Trash (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne eine statische Domain nutzen, um auf mein Heimnetzwerk zugreifen zu können. Derzeit ist es so, dass sich die IP automatisch in unregelmäßigen Abständen ändert.

Ich habe gelesen, dass nicht alle Anbieter kompatibel mit der Apple Time Capsule sind, die ich nutze. Schließlich muss die IP automatisch beim DDNS Anbieter aktualisiert werden. Ich stoße nur auf den Standard DNS Tarif für $35 / Jahr von Dyn.com, mit dem das automatisch funktionieren soll (http://de.dyn.com/support/airport-time-capsule-with-dynamic-dns/ - ich möchte kein zusätzliches Skript laufen lassen o.ä das die IP beim Anbieter aktualisiert). Mich stört hier aber, dass ich zusätzlich eine Domain bestellen muss - mir würde ausreichen wenn ich einfach eine Subdomain von Dyn zugeordnet bekommen würde - oder habe ich mich hier verguckt?

Kann mir jemand helfen bzw. hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich dieses mit meiner Time Capsule realisieren kann?

Danke.


----------

